# Parts inquiry - AMF Avenger 3-speed. Need a shifter cover.



## Skylar (May 2, 2011)

Long story short- My girlfriend is super bummed because she foolishly lent out her late 60s (I believe) AMF Avenger 3-speed (I think the shifter is on the downtube) to another girl who somehow either roughed it up for let someone else use it.. and returned it with no shifter cover. I'm having a very tough time finding one, regardless of condition. 

Any of you folks know the one I'm referring to? I can supply a picture but dont have one at the moment. 

Thanks for your time -Skylar


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2011)

I don't see Muscle Bike parts like that come up for sale very often-AMF parts are like a needle in a haystack IMO. Might try musclebikeforums.com. I swear I don't know how some guys get the rare stuff they have.


----------



## 68avenger5 (May 26, 2011)

All I can say is check on ebay as I did find a extra shifter cover for my Avenger 5 cheap a couple years ago.


----------

